# Boycott OBX / SS Auto Chrome !



## MCHNHED (Dec 22, 2002)

I don't remember how exactly i came across this, but after reading THIS ARTICLE i got to thinking that i should probably warn everyone about OBX and/or SSAutoChrome.

I'm not even sure if SS Auto Chrome is really even selling OBX manifolds. The manifolds they sell could just be home-made manifolds that SSAutoChrome is claiming to be OBX but they're simply lying (hence the extremely low quality). But then again, these actually might be OBX manifolds afterall. (is it really true that they are made in Taiwan?) Wow...


----------



## myoung (Apr 15, 2002)

pstt...

http://www.nissanforums.com/showthread.php?t=88050

Mike Kojima addressed this issue as well in a couple threads.. too lazy to search right now

I wouldn't buy or recommend either... they are both cheap rip off imitations of early generation Hotshot designs... plenty on this topic in old threads


----------



## Chuck (Nov 19, 2003)

its funny... ive had an ss autochrome exhaust, a turbo manifold, intercooler.. wastegate.. hell, even there turbo, and its been running absolutly FINE for 5 months now.. No shows of cracking, shaftplay. or anything... just like any starting up company, they make mistakes... i guess they fixed them or something.. now XSpower on the other hand...... (even though SSautochrome sells some of there turbo's).. XS power is garbage.


----------



## myoung (Apr 15, 2002)

5 whole months


----------



## Joel (Jun 11, 2003)

They obviously buy all their stock from china. Some of its ok and some of it is absolutely terrible


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

Joel said:


> They obviously buy all their stock from china. Some of its ok and some of it is absolutely terrible



my VCR is from china and its been perfect for 10 years now


----------



## myoung (Apr 15, 2002)

NotAnotherHonda said:


> my VCR is from china and its been perfect for 10 years now


I doubt your VCR heats up as much as a turbo manifold, then cools down, then heats up, then cools, then........you get the picture..

I always thought you were cheap...but damn man... a 10 year old VCR? 

So let's see your 21 right, so mom bought it when you were 11? ...lol


----------



## Chuck (Nov 19, 2003)

im not defending them, but they got a horrible wrap all over the web... so far i havent had any problems... *crosses fingers*


----------



## Jason Lange (Aug 22, 2005)

How is it that ssautochrome can make stuff so poorly. I mean they are using 304 stainless which isn't the best but should definatly be fine and they are tig welding and getting penetration. Is it the gauge of steel or what. I just can't see anything that is different from a monifold 2x the price.


----------



## Joel (Jun 11, 2003)

Because they dont make it - they import it from various chinese workshops. 

If you put for example a SSAutochrome HKS split dump pipe copy and a Tomei dump pipe side by side the difference in quality is obvious.


----------



## Zac (Mar 10, 2004)

Jason Lange said:


> How is it that ssautochrome can make stuff so poorly. I mean they are using 304 stainless which isn't the best but should definatly be fine and they are tig welding and getting penetration. Is it the gauge of steel or what. I just can't see anything that is different from a monifold 2x the price.


They claim 304 but whatever they are using is not 304.


----------



## Chuck (Nov 19, 2003)

dont promote SSAC here... everyone thinks they suck.. so let them think whatever.. but how are you going to let a few bad examples of workmanship reflect on a company that has a whole crapload of positive feedback on ebay... they gotta be doing something right...


----------



## Zac (Mar 10, 2004)

For NA headers, they get the job done whether people like it or not. They are not made of stainless and do not hold their finish well but the welds rarely crack. Considering the increased heat a turbo header makes, I would be much more skeptical of it in that application.


----------



## necro (Jul 1, 2005)

Well, as long as there are cheap ricers out there supporting these outsourced, knockoff brands to keep them in business.

I'd rather save up my money and get the qulity parts such as Hotshot which is obviously better in quality and reputation.


----------



## wildmanee (Nov 21, 2004)

Buy american made aftermarket parts for your car  


and you'll be doing yourselfa nd everyone else a favor.


----------



## konfuzion3 (Sep 17, 2004)

Nothings really "Made in America" anymore... especially performance parts for Japanese cars. If anything, it's sent out to another country for manufacturing and sent back here for assembly and rarely is it sent back for assembly. We usually get the "finished product" which is usually a piece of crap. That's how coporate America cuts corners to put money in their pocket and eliminate jobs for those that work hard for peanuts. As far as performance parts for "muscle" cars, most of that stuff is made in America, but then again, some is "Hencho en Mexico" or "made in Taiwan.... :bs:


----------



## wildmanee (Nov 21, 2004)

But I like Hotshot and JWT


----------



## konfuzion3 (Sep 17, 2004)

How many other "Japanese " performance product companies are there in America compared to those that are in Japan? Not that many. They're the one's that started the "import" trend and we followed. They already had JGTC and D1 and all of those other racing organizations well established before it came here. Now if we had more reputable companies that would actually make a better product instead of ripping us consumers off and taking the cheap way out, use extensive knowledge and product testing, then yes, I'd buy "American" made performance products. But if JWT and Hot Shots are all we got, then we've got a problem. I myself prefer variety versus it's either this or that....choose one.


----------



## MCHNHED (Dec 22, 2002)

He speaks the truth. It really doesn't matter "where" you get stuff from. The sheer quality of the product is really all that matters, which is often times irrelevant of where the product was actually made. (However, one can't help but notice the quality automobiles that are pumped out of the "land of the rising sun".) Either way, diversifying where you get quality products is the key here - all while watching out for companies like SS AutoChrome. Thank god we have JWT and HS. :thumbup:


----------



## myoung (Apr 15, 2002)

konfuzion3 said:


> How many other "Japanese " performance product companies are there in America compared to those that are in Japan? Not that many. They're the one's that started the "import" trend and we followed. They already had JGTC and D1 and all of those other racing organizations well established before it came here. Now if we had more reputable companies that would actually make a better product instead of ripping us consumers off and taking the cheap way out, use extensive knowledge and product testing, then yes, I'd buy "American" made performance products. But if JWT and Hot Shots are all we got, then we've got a problem. I myself prefer variety versus it's either this or that....choose one.


Pretty sure no one has said anything bad about products made in Japan... 

ssautochrome is not made in Japan.


----------



## konfuzion3 (Sep 17, 2004)

I was just stating that Japan has a lot of reputable aftermarket performance parts companies compared to what we have here. Companies from other countries see what the're doing and start making either fairly decent parts or worthless pieces of junk.


----------



## Jeff (Oct 17, 2002)

Same warning should go to Stone Racing stuff. SSautochrome sells that too.


----------



## psuLemon (Apr 23, 2003)

search the Ga forum for OBX or SSautochrome (go to advanced and put my name in) OBX , ssac is total POS. I have owned one, it didn't fit, the EGR didn't fit, they charged me for an Se-r header and they refuse to return emails. The welds where really shitty, cuz my bolts sat on them, and after 6 months a hole appears. and guess what, still no returned emails.. The company is a ricer company.


----------



## myoung (Apr 15, 2002)

Chuck said:


> whole crapload of positive feedback on ebay... they gotta be doing something right...


that pretty much says it all....lol..yea they do something right.. they sell a lot of crap on ebay to people that don't know it's crap

Ebay feedback is based on getting the product, not the quality..


----------



## B13Sentra2DR (Dec 7, 2003)

*LOL??*

That page is reffering to an OBX manifold, not an ssautochrome, and its for a turbo civic... kinda off subject don't ya think?


----------



## psuLemon (Apr 23, 2003)

B13Sentra2DR said:


> That page is reffering to an OBX manifold, not an ssautochrome, and its for a turbo civic... kinda off subject don't ya think?


obx is ss autochrome buddy.


----------



## morepower2 (Apr 19, 2002)

*To hell with OBX/SS Autochrome*

Companies like there are the reason why there is no more development for the B13/B14/B15 chassis. The people who patronize these companies don't realize that they killed the aftermarket for their own cars. No major company even bothers anymore because the rip off companies will simply steal their designs and sell knock offs for 1/4 the price.

Quality companies are the ones that innovated and invested time and knowlege in bringing out good parts. OBX simply copies their designs in China and tries to put the originating company out of business.

Hotshot, JWT, AEM have all beren ripped off and Hotshot is on the brink of going out of business. If they go, there will be NO MORE QUALITY HEADERS FOR FWD NISSANS PERIOD.

Its tough enough to convince companies to make stuff for Sentra, etc and nopw there is no chance except for the custom stuff that trickles out of racing programs like SE-R Cup that most people cant afford.

I refuse to give any sort of help to people who own OBX/SS Autochrome stuff to my knowlege.

Rip off chinese e-bay companies are runing the industry.

My opinion would be different if the Chinese could come up with their own designs rather than steal others.


----------



## Brokeser (Dec 8, 2005)

Well I purchased a HS G5 header for $500.+ shipping approx. 18 months ago. At the 3rd month my "beloved" G5 cracked at the seams and rusted, no help or response from HS. I felt ASS RAPED to say the least. I brought an SSAC header for $130. on a GB. There is a big difference between both headers as far as appearances and construction. And if my SSAC was to crack so what? It's easier to replace with another one. For $500 and some change I could get four "replicas" SSAC. HS lost me as a customer. I would love to support the homegrown, but can't support poor construction and customer service. 

Flame on

L


----------



## morepower2 (Apr 19, 2002)

One less person to have to ever reply to.


----------



## Brokeser (Dec 8, 2005)

morepower2 said:


> One less person to have to ever reply to.


Don't be like that  I just can't afford $500.+ every 3 months or so. By the way putting HS and SSAC header side by side it is no way that SSAC is a copy of HS unless it's a copy of the G6.  Sorry that you feel that way, you seem like a nice guy.

L


----------



## Brokeser (Dec 8, 2005)

And I was initially moved to support HS 'cause of you and many others. That's the reason why I bought HS header in the 1st place. But where does the customer comes in when there is a problem? I don't mind supporting those that makes sure we have an aftermarket like JWT ( good quality by the way and great support) (I have the S4's). But I can't afford to support poor workmanship and a high price. So if you want to be like you stated so be it. And if HS had their sh*t together I would still been a customer. Enough said.


L


----------



## morepower2 (Apr 19, 2002)

Brokeser said:


> Don't be like that  I just can't afford $500.+ every 3 months or so. By the way putting HS and SSAC header side by side it is no way that SSAC is a copy of HS unless it's a copy of the G6.  Sorry that you feel that way, you seem like a nice guy.
> 
> L


It fits exactly in Hotshots production jigs, its a direct rip off of the G5. The flange shape is slightly different but the tubes are a direct copy.


----------

